# ~ Courier service using VFS Global ~



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

I am wanting to book the courier service with VFS Global 
Went into the services provided and chose courier service from the list and then filled out the information requested. 
I then got the following message. 

Applicant with same GWF Number already exists. Please use "Track Previous Order" from Quick Links in home page in order to proceed with the pending payment. 
( I had already booked priority service )

So I go back in and click on "Quick Links" A drop down menu comes up ... 
- track previous order 
- reprint receipt 
- refund 

If you click on track previous order it shows that I have paid for priority but doesn't allow me to choose any further services. 
Can we pay for courier service when we go to our biometrics appointment or must it be done prior to our appointment? 
Has anybody else been able to book two VFS services?

I was hoping to have my 2 bundles ready to mail off with everything inside and tied up, ready for the VFS shipping when I go to my appointment. 

Now I'm totally confused if I can tie things up at home before the appointment. Reason for my confusion is, do I need to show some documents at my biometrics appointment. I can't do that if everything is already tied up with string in two separate piles? Do people tie up their bundles at the biometrics appointment?



Thanks for any help with these questions


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

You need to bring your passport when you go to biometrics. Also, I would just go straight to UPS and mail from there. The prepaid shipping option would have worked out to be more expensive if we had gone that route. The thing is, it covers for up to 5 pounds. Truly if you're sending over 2 pounds you're sending too much.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks lovelylilyNJ, but I really would like to know how I can pay the extra to have Global mail things to Sheffield. 
I can't seem to add that service on to the priority service I have already chosen and paid for.

Has anybody else used 2 services from them?


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

When I paid for priority, the option was right at the end. You need to put in your information again or log back in and the option is there. Do a site search. VFS Global just gives you the option to prepay, you STILL have to go to UPS to send it off. What you're essentially doing is prepaying for a shipping label. Hence why I said its not really worth the extra cost of 40-60 dollars. 

But when you paid for priority, there were three options. Priority. Priority with return shipping and then Priority with delivery and return. The prompts are available to you when you pay at the end. 




twee said:


> Thanks lovelylilyNJ, but I really would like to know how I can pay the extra to have Global mail things to Sheffield.
> I can't seem to add that service on to the priority service I have already chosen and paid for.
> 
> Has anybody else used 2 services from them?


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks lovely Lily NJ

When I paid for priority there was only priority.
Once I paid for it I got a message saying " transaction was successful "with a date / time / bank transaction ID #

When I went back to the VFS site to choose the courier service it just told me to click on quick link since I already have a service with them. 

Do you know if I can order / pay the courier service when I attend my appointment on Wednesday morning, or does it have to be done before I arrive for my biometrics ?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You have to make any payments through VFS.


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh no, I'm sorry you can't everything has to be done before biometrics. :-( I don't understand why you weren't given an option. I did my application on the 11th of this month. I saw the extra options and just bypassed them. But honestly, it's not that serious and you will pay less. Just go to UPS. Trust me.








twee said:


> Thanks lovely Lily NJ
> 
> When I paid for priority there was only priority.
> Once I paid for it I got a message saying " transaction was successful "with a date / time / bank transaction ID #
> ...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The OP is applying from Canada, not the U.S. I believe they submit their documents at their biometric's appointment.


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

Since you're applying through/from Canada is the shipping process different? Does everything get mailed at the biometrics appointment.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes. That's what I said.


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

OHHH OKAY! Thanks, I was confused. 




nyclon said:


> The OP is applying from Canada, not the U.S. I believe they submit their documents at tropic biometric's appointment.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks Nyclon and lovely NJ lady.

I have tried so many times to try and add the courier service and can't. 
I've done the quick link but the three options they allowed me don't include add another service.  

I'm really freaking out now with last minute issues. 

I think I have everything needed for the application but it's the extra things like courier service, when and where do we tie up the two bundles? 
Do we tie them up at home before going to appointment? 

The envelope with priority... Do we just write priority on a big blank envelope that holds the two piles OR
Do we also put an address on the envelope, as I'm assuming this envelope goes inside of the courier package

Do we include another envelope for returning our documents ?

Truly am overwhelmed at the moment with everything. 
I want to be organised and prepared for Wednesday morning's appointment.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

nyclon said:


> The OP is applying from Canada, not the U.S. I believe they submit their documents at tropic biometric's appointment.


Yes, I think that is what happens, Nyclon.
However, at this point I am not at all sure.


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

OK.



nyclon said:


> Yes. That's what I said.


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes, I'm sorry, I tried to log into my account to try and guide you, but my account has been booted from the system. But yes, I wrote Priority Settlement Processing on the four sides of the outside envelope as well as the inside inside envelope. Remember to put your priority receipt on top of the pile with your applications and supporting documents.










twee said:


> Thanks Nyclon and lovely NJ lady.
> 
> I have tried so many times to try and add the courier service and can't.
> I've done the quick link but the three options they allowed me don't include add another service.
> ...


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks lovely lily, did you also put an address on the inside envelope or just write priority on the inside envelope holding the 2 piles tied in string?


----------



## LovelyNJLily86 (Feb 15, 2015)

I just paper clipped each section that was and I just put a post it note on the section that started with the copies. But essentially I made one pile and the copies from the originals were separated by a post it note. lol. But I didn't put my address on the envelopes because my address is on the application on line and as well as the appendix. So I didn't think it was necessary.





twee said:


> Thanks lovely lily, did you also put an address on the inside envelope or just write priority on the inside envelope holding the 2 piles tied in string?


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

An update regarding courier service. 

It appears that if you book priority from the VFS Global services and pay for it, you can't go back and add additional services. 
I tried for over 24 hours to do so. In frustration, I wrote off to the site and received a reply this morning, much to my relief. 

I was under the impression that ALL VFS Global services must be booked and paid for before attending your biometrics appointment. 
However, this is not always the case. Here is the message I rec'd from the company. 

Dear Applicant, 
Thank you for contacting VFS Global. 
We apologize for the inconvenience caused to you. 

In case, you are unable to purchase courier service online, we do have the facility to sell courier at the VAC . 
You can pay at the time of your submission at Vancouver center. 

Thank you 
Best Regards, 
VFS Global - UK Visa Application Team VFS Global - UK Visa Application Team


----------

